# thetford c-200CWE flush tank



## Hookie (Oct 31, 2006)

Am about to purchase an autosleeper nuevo ES which is fitted with c-200CWE toilet. I'm used to travelling with a partially filled flush tank but I notice this in the manual for toilet:- Important Warning Notice! Please do not travel with water in the flush tank of your toilet. Failure to adhere
to this notice may result in water damage to your caravan or motor home.
Is it safe to ignore this?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting, Hookie. Dunno :roll: 

The toilet looks like mine in a 2000 Pollensa (manual flush), and I always travel with water in the flush tank (except when I run out  )

Maybe it's something to do with the "black bits" which get flushed through and into the bowl? Maybe that's the water damage? I'll watch this thread with interest.

Gerald


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Hookie said:


> Important Warning Notice! Please do not travel with water in the flush tank of your toilet. Failure to adhere
> to this notice may result in water damage to your caravan or motor home.
> Is it safe to ignore this?


Hi Hookie
We have a Nuevo with electric flush toilet. As you say the manual warns not to travel with water in the flush. The Autosleeper handbook does not mention this. We travel with water in the flush but not full. My assumption about the warning (probably erroneous) is that you should not fill it to the top as there may be a danger that in travel water could find it's way between the inner and outer skin of the body at the top of the flush container.
Does this make sense?

Hope this helps.

Teljoy


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

As it is a Thetford instruction not an Autosleeper instruction may I suggest that you ask Thetford why and what is the problem....it's not much use having a bog on board if you cannot flush it because they say don't travel with water in the flush tank.

Contact them >HERE<

We will be interested in the reply so please pass it on if you do get an answer.
Don't forget to give them all the details of Thetford Model and type of Motorhome :roll:

mike


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*flush tank*



spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> As it is a Thetford instruction not an Autosleeper instruction may I suggest that you ask Thetford why and what is the problem....it's not much use having a bog on board if you cannot flush it because they say don't travel with water in the flush tank.
> 
> ...


As I have a Nuevo interested in the reply so have sent details to Thetford.

Will let you know if/when I get a reply.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

We have the C2 with the electric flush and there's no mention of draining the flushing tank while travelling. Maybe it's something to do with being a swivel type toilet :?: 

Be very careful what you store above the bench toilet because we have twice emptied the contents of the flushing tank into the toilet compartment when something has fallen on the flushing knob.    

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Do those people who leave their van unheated between trips in winter empty the flush water ? We've not done it up to now - forgotten about it rather than deliberately- and it's not frozen. It's empty now though !

G


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, The reason Thetford recommend not to travel with full flushing tank is very simple. The holding tank is a vertical one sitting above the toilet plan & secured to the wall only by the screws through the filler aperture so when you go round a bend at 60mph with a full tank you are putting an inordinate amount of strain on the fixing & the motorcaravan wall, Steve


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve

Thanks for the explanation...

Thetford should go back to the drawing board then, surely its not rocket science to do a design that can "take the strain" (pooh) of the weight of 8.3 litres of water ( and thats when it is full )...Motorhomes are for motoring...maybe it's the van manufacturers fault for fitting that particular toilet to vehicles where the owners may expect to use the toilet at any time even when travelling.... Ok Ok I dont mean while in motion ottytrain5: :lol: 

Mike


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

I have a Thetford C2 ( I think).
I recently cleaned out the flush tank and then filled it right up, according to the gauge pipe, before travelling. I don't normally fill it completely. On this occasion, when I arrived at destination and lifted the WC lid, the bowl was full of pink water.
Don't know why, but I'll not fill to brim in future.

Harvey


----------



## Hookie (Oct 31, 2006)

No response from Thetford yet. But found the following on the Caravan Club website:

_On a more unusual note, Thetford's manuals advise that caravanners drain down a toilet's flush tank before taking to the road. That's all very well but, with six members in my family, I cannot remember a holiday when the toilet wasn't put to use en route to a destination. So why the 'drain down' advice? Thetford explained that, on the road, small amounts of water can leak through maintenance access points. Having made this point, the company concedes that there's no problem travelling with two or three litres of flush water for 'emergency' stops. _


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Hookie

well found ...that does sound like a valid reason for not travelling with a full flush tank in that model. But I am still amazed that a company can design and sell a product that fits in a motorhome and cannot be safely used "on the move". "Not fit for purpose" comes to mind.

We will still be interested to hear Thetfords reply....in the meantime you will just have too have "small flushes" while out and about in the van... :lol: 

mike


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Got my new (to me) van yesterday, and it has the C200/CW toilet fitted, as discussed in this thread. I was also a bit concerned about the need to travel with little or no water in the flushing tank, as a few have said, it seems bizarre design for a motor home. 
What I would also like to know is - How do you drain the flushing tank - I'm thinking of avoiding freezing problems while in storage - is there a way other than repeatedly flushing in to the waste tank, which seems a waste of blue and pink fluids? The manual seems a tad vague on emptying procedures.


----------



## FoweyBoy (Dec 7, 2006)

On mine there is a rubber bung bottom left side which you pull out. Be careful as the water comes out in a rush and goes everywhere!

David


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Thanks David, I was hoping we'd seen the worst of the bad weather, but the forecast for Easter weekend has just been on 8O 8O 8O


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Like most things in engineering this must be a matter of compromise. If you made the tank fitting strong enough the weight would be greater and that would come from your payload. (5kg of water would need a fitting good for about 20kg) The tank is fitted to a thin wall so that would need to be stronger and heavier as well so it might not be a "better" design.
Going round a corner can produce surprisingly large forces.
On our present van the water comes from the main tank and that is perhaps better - but doubtless more expensive.
Remember that whenever you ask for something to be stronger on a motor home it will weigh more and that will subtract from your payload.


----------

